# Taylor Swift + Goat = ...



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Haha! :ROFL:


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol!!! That was funny!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I love it! Especially because I hate that song!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's pretty funny. :laugh:


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Hahaha!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol funny. That doesn't look like a goat though... looks like a sheep!


----------



## pigpen065 (Nov 16, 2012)

Never going to be able to listen to that song again without laughing now!! (Not that I mind that.....)


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

OMG way 2 funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Maggie said:


> Lol funny. That doesn't look like a goat though... looks like a sheep!


I was actually wondering that myself but wasn't sure...


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh my gosh that is too funny!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!! Sure want expecting that!! Lol!!

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yeah the person who posted it on FB and anywhere else is totally wrong thats a sheep!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

StaceyRosado said:


> oh yeah the person who posted it on FB and anywhere else is totally wrong thats a sheep!


I know right! It has been driving me nuts since it became a huge viral video craze and people are still calling it a goat :hammer:


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I thought this was so hilarious


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Have y'all seen the Bon jovi one? Same "goat" sheep and a real goat to their so living on the edge!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

It is a suffox sheep, but ohwell, I'm ok with people thinking its a goat xD its about time goats got all this publicity ;P


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

My cousin sent me this video last night, it's so hilarious! I emailed her back and told her it wasn't a goat.


----------



## IONFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

They were talking about this this morning on my local radio station. When I watched it later, I was also thinking it was a sheep. Either way, it is hilarious and an improvement on the song.


----------



## animaldude888 (Jun 24, 2014)

That is awesome


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Old post, video says it isn't available anymore.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah...it wouldn't work for me either last night. I did have someone share other videos of this sheep with me in the past. He is now in a Sprint commercial! We were out to dinner last night and caught a glimpse of it on the big screen. I kinda thought I was crazy cause I had TGS on my mind! Nope... sure enough, got home and saw the commercial again! He really is getting famous now! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome


----------

